# fast growin fish



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i was just wonderin what is a fast growin fish that can be kept wit an oscar.

ps please dont mention pacu


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my FH grows fast...it all depends on how much you feed it. a lot of cichlids can grow like weeds if fed a lot of the right stuff.

sometimes i dont bother with flakes, and just feed prawn to my FH for a week or so, then he gets brighter, and waaay wider. he's alread the size of my Ps,and before he was a bit over half their length. and that is within a month or 2.

....or how about a pacu?? jk


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i would reccomend common plecos, but they reach up to 2', pacu grow really fast too, my pacu was the same size of my reds(hell a lil bit smaller) and then by the time it was eaten it was 4.5-5" compares to my 3"-3.5" reds


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what size tank?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well dovii can supposedly pack on 2 inches a month when fed properly.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

cause if i get a 75g tank i need some makes for my oscar, im gettin 2 plecos, and i was interested in gt's and jd's 
the only thing that sucks is that my oscar is 8 inches, and would need a 6 inch gt, how much would that go for.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i can get green terrors, like 12 bucks at my lfs. But there probably like f20 or some thing like that.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

hmm ic, i got bad news the guy told me that he sold his 75g tank. so im not gettin it from him. but i am still gonna look for a tank around 75-100g tank. 
so im still gonna get a big tank for me oscar.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

If your oscar is already 8'' I wouldn't put it with a smaller fast growing fish. I would buy a fish of equal size


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> cause if i get a 75g tank i need some makes for my oscar, im gettin 2 plecos, and i was interested in gt's and jd's
> the only thing that sucks is that my oscar is 8 inches, and would need a 6 inch gt, how much would that go for.
> [snapback]1079342[/snapback]​


GT's are realitivally slow growing(esp. for S/A cichlids), and would prolly punk round ur oscar. try a larger geo, or a pike cichlid

(BTW dont buy common plecos)


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

y not common plecos and the gt wont punk around my oscar trust me on this 1.


----------

